# Brand New ProBoats' Vortex .46 Airboat RTR



## TheRcShack (Mar 10, 2003)

ProBoats' Vortex .46 Airboat RTR PRB2700

$250.00 shipped in the US 2 Left!!


----------



## TheRcShack (Mar 10, 2003)

bump the boat


----------



## TheRcShack (Mar 10, 2003)

still for sale


----------

